# Monkfield Nutrition, anyone used them??



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys & gals,
I recently set up an account with Monkfield Nutrition and on Monday I placed my first order which was.....
2000 large brown crixs
500 3rd install blacks
large box of waxies
2x 36" Reptiglo UV tubes.
On tuesday a courier delivered a box, signed it and then noticed on the box it said 2 of 2 boxes?? were the hell is my uv tubes? phones up monkfields and they said they would chase up Amtrak, anyway after nearly a whole day of waiting I get a call to say that the Amtrak depot forgot to load it onto the van and it will be delivered tomorrow.
So i thought ok, not Monkfield's fault but the bloody courier's!. Anyway while that was going on I checked on my livefood and in the box was the invoice which was correct....2000 brown crixs, 500 3rd black and a large tub of waxies.
Anyway looked at the bulk bags! and what do i get!.....
750 large black crixs! instead of 2000 large browns??
Phoned back Monkfields and they appologised and said could I post back the 750 blacks and they will despatch me 2000 browns?? post them back! I said it's pissing with rain and my beardies are starving!, I said look I will use the blacks and just send me the 1250 browns.
Anyway today, I get 2000 large browns, very nice of them! thank you. but there packing sucks! My UV tubes were just wrapped in carboard! no bubble wrap etc! so one was smashed! and the other survived! I phone them up again and explained and all they said was we will despatch you out another UV tube, not even a "Sorry"!.
For a first time customer I am not impressed! there prices are great as I have a trade account but as for the service well that needs improving. I might need to have a chat to there boss.


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

I bought a few boxes of locusts and some fake plants from them last year. They came the next day, generous amounts of livefood in great condition and plants were what I ordered. That was a while ago though so their service might have slipped a bit since then.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

*re monkfield*

:lol2: hey its kim, karens ummm other!! :whistling2: we use monkfield at reptile centre where i work,, we do have problems too, but they deliver our stuff with there own drivers so its not to bad, as if it was amtrak, but time to time we dont get what we ask for, but they do send it next day though. last xmas we had wrong stuff delivered cause they came tnt, and we ended up with a box of car parts :bash: never did get the locusts we ordered.... not impressed.........

oh well best get back to my cuppa, and put me feet up as its a bit quiet atm here 

kim


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

the place my oh works at orders a lot of livefood from them and they are completely useless.. they changed the order a while back to not include fruit flys and to have more crickets and small crickets and the next 3 orders were the same as before they changed the order but the invoices were for the stuff in the new order, loads of problems like that.. they really need to pull their fingers out, they arent even that cheap and from what ive seen the quality of their livefood often isnt that great either.. 
Owen


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

have used monkfield for over a year and hardly have any problems, if there is one, they are always very quick to sort it out, and mail out credit notes. The girls in the office are always helpful and friendly. can not fault them....:2thumb:


----------



## morelia-inc-uk (Apr 9, 2008)

We have a trade account and collect all of our stuff they have never been anything other than helpful.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I used them initially when i started using the internet to order large bulk food and had nothing but problems with them, dead on arrival livefood and poor quality and quantity. Then all of a sudden out of no where they send me a letter explaining i owe them money for an unpaid delivery????? i had to dig out my bank statements to proove i had paid them which i always did online at the time of ordering.

very bizzarre and after that little incident i decided enough was enough and use livefoodsshop.co.uk now and have never ever had a problem that caused issues. They never ever send me dead food and my boxes are always brimming with food which keeps me happy.

Marina


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Had problems with them but nothing that was ever their fault. Only problems I have had is broken glass on vivs and crushed boxes from the courier. They have always been brilliant in sorting things out for me!


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Monkfield are one of our suppliers, they are a top-notch in our opinion. 

As Doodles says; only problems we've _ever_ had, have been down to the *courier *(not them). And again, the odd _few_ times this has happended Monkfield have been great at sorting things out.

Monkfield are a friendly bunch; with good stock. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They are my main supplier, have used them for 2 years. There are sometimes problems with breakages or the odd missing item or incorrect food but considering I get some 300+ boxes and maybe 5000-10000 assorted bulk crix a week, I have never had any major cockups and find the girls on the phone lines extremely pleasant to deal with and if anything is ever wrong it's always dealt with the day you phone it or email it in - and I like that they respond to emails the same day too, not keeping you waiting a week before you get a reply.

I have had problems with Amtrak before and will not accept any order posted via Amtrak from any supplier, only TNT. Amtrak are absolutely terrible for losing things, forgetting to load things, smashing things.. just not turning up, etc. etc. why anyone continues to use Amtrak I just don't know. TNT is a lot better here.

I have used 6 different trade wholesalers for livefood and I have found Monkfield the best for quality and quantity on both tubbed and bulk crickets, and have never had a complaint from my customers about the quality in 2 years.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

We use them, and compared to the other suppliers we have used, have had no major problems. We do however, have a van deliver our goods, rather than a courier.....


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I bought a Brazilian Rainbow Boa from a local reptile centre and it turned out to be a Columbian, when I went back and told them they told me it couldnt have been because it came from their trusted supplier; Monkfield Nutrition, but after having the snake for a couple of weeks I decided just to keep it cos of its temperament. But it was really annoying because the snake I have now will lose all its patterns completely and the Brazilian would have kept its colour and patterns.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

well if your shop sold you it then its the shops fault for selling it wrong really. if the shop cant tell the difference between the two then thats one sh*t shop!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

pire said:


> I bought a Brazilian Rainbow Boa from a local reptile centre and it turned out to be a Columbian, when I went back and told them they told me it couldnt have been because it came from their trusted supplier; Monkfield Nutrition, but after having the snake for a couple of weeks I decided just to keep it cos of its temperament. But it was really annoying because the snake I have now will lose all its patterns completely and the Brazilian would have kept its colour and patterns.


Hmmmmm smells like a pile of bull _ _ _ _.

I haven't seen BRB's on monkfield's list since I've been using them which has been about 7 months now, and it's not the kind of mistake they would make.

If it was the truth to some extent you would of taken the snake back or got a partial refund to the CRB's value if you wanted to keep it, doesn't sound like you do though by the way you talk about it's pattern.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i know who owns monkfields she lives in my village, and i go past it often!! lol

never used it though! lol


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

sometimes animals don't make it to the list as they have already sold before hand. i had some brbs about 2 months ago. i call peter ever week to see if anything new is about.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Ohhh well played!

Unfortunately I'm only a new customer so probably wouldn't swing deals like that.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

pire said:


> I bought a Brazilian Rainbow Boa from a local reptile centre and it turned out to be a Columbian, when I went back and told them they told me it couldnt have been because it came from their trusted supplier; Monkfield Nutrition, but after having the snake for a couple of weeks I decided just to keep it cos of its temperament. But it was really annoying because the snake I have now will lose all its patterns completely and the Brazilian would have kept its colour and patterns.


 
The snake

I did not think BRB wouldbe as dull as a CRB as a hatchling unless its a cross so I would have thought somebody would know just by looking at it.......

The food
When we had our shop we was selling approx 300 box's of food a week and we indirectly delt with monkfields for approx 3 years and never had a problem untill the price went up...........

But then we changed to live food wharehouse (Darrel)
Great food great service and was a lot cheaper and the same or better quality and saveing something like £70 a week @ least you work it out

I have not had anything to do with monkfield directly or indirectly for something like 3 years now so I do not know how thay are now...............


----------



## Bobbich (May 4, 2009)

My friend recently opened a pet shop and he was using monkfield for his livefoods.
And they wre good for about 3 months then when they started using a courier the standard dropped.
Also he bought 2 corns from there and one didnt even last the night.
And thenone that did has a nipped tail.
So id say there ok but not 100% reliable!
First post:blush:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

i have had a couple of minor problems with livestock from them but no worse then anywhere else. If you ever have any problems call them and they usually sort it quickly. 

As for using a courier thats usaully down to wanting the stock delivered on a day that one of the drivers is not in the area. Again that can be sorted with a call or a change in delivery days.


----------



## shaun348 (Feb 1, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> i know who owns monkfields she lives in my village, and i go past it often!! lol
> 
> never used it though! lol


I worked there during summer last year, the owner is a bloke called jo lol its a good place for reptiles amphibians and invertabrates, they do however sometimes have problems with there live food. 1 of there vans drivers are dangerous backed into me while i was sitting in a chair :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I have used monkfields for years and have found them excellent, friendly and helpful. Problems I have had have always been sorted. TNT deliveries are good but anything sent by royalmail ends up taking ages! I have known of another shop that had a problem with a first order but they sorted it out. I switched to them as I was impressed with the quality of their crickets when they were at a show. I would highly recommend them. Remember if something is wrong be polite and calm when explaining and complaining it's most likely sorted out quicker!


----------

